# range report sig sauer M400 and new scopes! yay!



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

went to my high desert range saturday to try out my new sig sauer m400!
what a sweet gun! i will say they go for about 900 in any other state but paid 1145 in ca. and that was with 1 mag no sling. dang.

just couldnt spend the extra 400 to get another colt m4.
(The colt was such a problem out of the box and would only do 556 not the 223. it took three cleans to make it sweet. man the colt is stinking sweet.)

the sig sure is nice. man spot on at 150 yrds iron sights. i was well pleased. no problem.
im looking forward to putting my burris scope and scope mount on there. so i can switch easily to iron sights.
( but its stuck on back order with my stupid 1000 rounds of 223 from cabelas. like i need more ammo lol. but its the fn point)
I really do recommend this gun if you dont have the coin for the colt.










got my tasco scope for my 10/22 from optics planet. paid like 35 it was clearance from like 79.00.
i think im happy. and my friend got to use his torque wrench so hes happy. hes a gun smith.
Im not too sure about it though i may need it moved forward. my pink ear protection is electronic and sticks out more than my howard lo profile.
ill take it this week for some night shoots at my mountain gun club. and see the difference in my ear things and how the scope needs to be.
my next mod will be the trigger pull from 8lbs to 3lbs. i think thats about 40.00 for the set up. i am unsure and may trade my extra burris rings for the trigger and work. lol . i love tripping on my 10/22....id put spinners on the damn thing if i could


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Grats but if it shoots .556 it should run .223


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Sweet looking piece, but I'm stuck on the shoot 5.56 not .223! Now if it shot .223, but not 5.56 then that would make since. OOOhhh well every firearm is different. I have a brand new ACOG Amazon.com: Acog 4 X 32 Scope Dual Illuminated 4.0 Moa Crosshair .223 Ballistic Reticle, Red: Sports & Outdoors that I'll be willing to part with for 1400 if you know anyone interested. It's the brown verision but brand new!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

the colt m4 did that on the break in period. no doubt it was acting up from the factory grease when it shot 556 and not 223. odd huh?
now it shoots the 223 nicely . like i said it was a cleaning deal.

the m400 sig sure was nice from the start!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I just filed and stoned a bit on the trigger parts for about ten minutes, now it's 3.5# on the fish scale, good reset and it won't misfire. I whacked it with a rubber mallet for testing.

The lighter trigger`makes the 10/22 hum.

I'm putting peep sights on it so I can compete in the Ruger Rimfire Challenge next year.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

tell me more about peeps sights... and the challenge!


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

that's awesome I really want 1!


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

hey shot have ya got your shot gun yet? cabellas has savage 350 model 12 ga on sale for 230.00 otd i just picked one up not bad for the money.. for hd itwill do


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

no i dont looks like a perfect xmas gift for my younger son he is excellent at trap. i dont shoot shot guns. they damage my body. no sense in hurting. thats why the 223/556 have my attention. we shoot trap with them lol but it allows us to play. (my friend wendy and i) thanks for the heads up on the savage kyle!


----------

